# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Article "Soft robots could benefit from new light-controlled hydrogel"

## Airicist

Article "Soft robots could benefit from new light-controlled hydrogel"

by Darren Quick
May 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Berkeley team invents gel controlled by light

Published on May 24, 2013




> Inspired by the way plants grow toward light sources, bioengineers at UC Berkeley created a gel that can be manipulated by light. This video demonstrates how a new hydrogel material, shaped as a hand, can be controlled by laser light.

----------

